

Show HN: Boids in HTML canvas - vreyn
http://vreyn.com/boids/

======
foxpc
The boid do seem to to like to hit their pals a lot though.

I've also noticed that the boids do seem to only care about obstacles when
they're really close to them. I've added a small gap in a huge line of
obstacles and they seem to never fly through it - looks liek they'd rather fly
through the obstacles themselves more often.

Nonetheless, interesting to watch. I'm testing it on default settings.

